# Top 200 stocks list



## habs (24 May 2008)

does anyone know where i can get a list of the current top 200 stocks? ive had a look but cant find a list, i know s&p update it every 3 months, but where can i see the updated list???

thanks!


----------



## Mofra (24 May 2008)

*Re: Top 200 list*

I believe this is reasonably current:

http://www.caresuper.com.au/resourc...23204F8CD82DB9E/ASX_200_Index_Mar08_27_03.pdf


----------



## tcoates (24 May 2008)

*Re: Top 200 list*

Here is a good starting point...

https://www.asx.com.au/research/indices/description.htm

Tim


----------



## tcoates (24 May 2008)

*Re: Top 200 list*

And for additions and deletions...

http://www2.standardandpoors.com/po...s_asx200/2,3,2,8,0,0,0,0,0,4,1,0,0,0,0,0.html

Tim


----------



## rhen (24 May 2008)

*Re: Top 200 list*

Try a filter, eg Comsec Advanced Search tool, to check out the shares with market cap > $3B for top 100 and $1B for top 200'ish.

regards
rhen


----------



## bvbfan (30 May 2008)

*Re: Top 200 list*



rhen said:


> Try a filter, eg Comsec Advanced Search tool, to check out the shares with market cap > $3B for top 100 and $1B for top 200'ish.
> 
> regards
> rhen




That won't work as there are some large caps listed here as a secondary listing.
Constellation Brands, AngloGold etc

That don't meet criteria for indexing


----------

